# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  ألف مخطوط جاهز للتحميل بصيغة بدف

## العبيد

ألف ملف من المخطوطات - مقابل دعوة بظهر الغيب -  بصيغة بدف، وبعضها مفهرس أو فيه أكثر من نسخة،
وهي مجموعة من مصادر مختلفة، مثل مرفوعات الشهري ومركز ودود وموقع المحجة، فجزى الله الإخوة الذين نشروها خيرا، والعدد في نمو بإذن الله

تصفحها أو تنزيلها من هنا

لتوفير الوقت في تحميل الملفات، يمكن استخدام بريمج مجاني يعمل مع مستعرض فيرفوكس،

بعد تثبيته يرجى الذهاب إلى هذه الصفحة

بالنقر اليميني ثم كتابة upload في خانة fast filtering يمكن تنزيل كل الملفات دون النقر المتكرر

الموقع يغير الفراغ في أسماء الملفات إلى خط سفلي، لإصلاح ذلك يمكن استخدام برنامج مثل هذا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك في جهدك.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك وأعظم مثوبتك وبارك في جهودك وأرجو لك التوفيق والتسديد والمواصلة على هذا المنوال.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن السُّبيعي

عمل جبار ومميــز
وجهد مسدد بإذن الله

ويبقى أن يُفهرس موضوعيًا من باغٍ للخير طالب لصدقة جارية

ورُبَّ قائم بمثل هذه الأعمال أفضل من عاكف مصنفٍ للكتب !!

----------


## العبيد

الأخ الكريم عبد الله الحمراني، بعض المخطوطات كانت من رفعك فجزاك الله وجزى الإخوة الذين ينشرون العلم النافع والداعيين خيرا
وفي داخل كل ملف تجدون ما توفر لي من بيانات من مؤلف ومصدر إلخ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما أتحفتمونا به
أسأل الله تعالى باسمه الطيب المبارك الأجلِّ الأعظم الذي إذا دُعيَ به أجاب و إذا سئل به أعطى أن يدخلك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، اللهم آمين، و لك مثلها بظهر الغيب

----------


## قاتخالد

المساعدة في تحميل كتاب الفلاحة الرومية وكتاب الفلاحة النبطية طبعات حجرية او قديمة وطبعات حديثة ومخطوطات
من يجد في نفسة القدرة فليفعل جعله الله صحبة مع رسول الله في الجنة 
خالد المحفدي

----------


## أبو حازم المسالم

المشكلة أن المخطوطات دون ذكر مؤلفيها أو مصادرها ومكتباتها وبقية معلومات المخطوط المهمة !
فكيف يمكن الاستفادة منها والحال كذلك ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أحمد ناصر المغربي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## باجي عبد القادر

رزقكم الله تعالى الحسنى وزيادة

----------

